# Is ICOM M802 the only choice?



## Mithril (Nov 7, 2005)

If I am looking for a marine SSB tranciever with Ham, VFO, and Pactor Modem capability; an automatic tuner and DSC, is the ICOM M802 the only choice? Or is it just what everyone uses? Is there another unit I should be looking at?

Thanks..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The IC-M802 is the only one I know of that does what the 802 does (although it doesn't rx or tx in the 2m band but I wouldn't really expect it to), but I am relatively new to ham and haven't really checked out the 802's competition all that much.

I did notice this on ICOM's website about the 802, so you might want to make sure you get one that has the mod done already. It is certainly on my short list and I have seen the backstay setup and, done correctly, it looks great.

Scott

_
"IC-M802 Technical Notice
For a while now, we have received isolated reports of audio "clipping" during transmit regarding the M802. The exact symptom is when the operator speaks, on certain voice patterns, the receiving party may hear part of the word being cut out and then the transmission quickly comes back. The operator may hear a few more words and then the symptom would repeat.

After considerable research into this issue, Icom has identified that this occurs when the radio's antenna system is generating an SWR of 1.6 or more.

Proper installation and maintenance of an antenna system may help reduce your SWR and if you have any questions about your antenna system, please consult a qualified marine electronics dealer.

But there are antenna situations where the SWR may be higher than 1.6 (depending on a number of factors).

Icom has discovered an improvement that will make sure the radio will not "clip", no matter the SWR.

If you would like to have this improvement installed in your equipment contact Icom's service department [[email protected]] or 425-454-7619 for further information. Please be aware that this modification will help with the "clipping" issue only. If you have other issues, again, please consult a qualified marine electronics dealer. Please note that this improvement will be in all future M802's from Icom."_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We loved our 802/pactor and it was a real nice step up from the M710 we had on a previous boat. We had no issues with clipping but these have been widely reported. There is an extensive discussion over on Welcome to the Seven Seas Cruising Association that you can search on and lots of good radio/antenna advice over there that may help you in your decision making.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

From all the research I've done, it's the best choice. I am hoping that they will sink a bit in price before we go sailing long-term in '09.


----------



## Mithril (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm not yet schooled in SSB 101 yet, but I read a brochure last year from a company in Washington State that builds there own radios in this country. Can't remember the name, but according to a ham store owner in Burbank, they were top quality units, with the associated prices reflecting that. Might be worth a search on a Ham B/Board to find the company....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From everything I've seen, Icom's IC-M802 is really the best and most versatile unit of all the ones out there. When I make the leap to SSB, it is what I'll be getting, unless Icom has replaced it with something better. IIRC, it is also capable of using the Ham frequencies, if you have a Ham license.


----------



## geste (Jul 3, 2007)

*SSB rigs*



RickLaPaz said:


> I'm not yet schooled in SSB 101 yet, but I read a brochure last year from a company in Washington State that builds there own radios in this country. Can't remember the name, but according to a ham store owner in Burbank, they were top quality units, with the associated prices reflecting that. Might be worth a search on a Ham B/Board to find the company....


I am going to guess you mean SGC and the 2000:

SG-2000 PowerTalk ADSP2 Transceiver

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

geste said:


> I am going to guess you mean SGC and the 2000:
> 
> SG-2000 PowerTalk ADSP2 Transceiver
> 
> Jim


Bingo, good catch Geste. Don't know a thing about them vs ICOM, but they may be an option. Or not. I heard good things about Yaesu also, but not sure about longevity in a marine enviro.

Research, research, resea............


----------



## geste (Jul 3, 2007)

*Ssb*



RickLaPaz said:


> Bingo, good catch Geste. Don't know a thing about them vs ICOM, but they may be an option. Or not. I heard good things about Yaesu also, but not sure about longevity in a marine enviro.


I have a Yaesu FT-857D and it is quite a package, but the menuing system and interface are a bit complex. Also, while it will do SSB, it isn't type certified, I don't think, for marine SSB.



> Research, research, resea............


Save money, save money, save money!


----------



## TomKeffer (Sep 16, 2006)

Bill Trayfors posted a very interesting article on the SSCA bulletin board about cheaper Ham alternatives, although most of these will not have DSC capability and automatic tuning. Nor, of course, will they support the SSB marine bands. See SSCA Discussion Board :: View topic - SERIOUS HAM SSB SETUP ON THE CHEAP

I see right now there's an ICOM IC-718 for sale on eBay. Present price is $335. See eBay: ICOM IC - 718 HF All Band Transceiver Ham Radio (item 120137098813 end time Jul-05-07 17:37:50 PDT).


----------



## SunnysideSailing (Feb 4, 2011)

*SEA Radio in Seattle?*



RickLaPaz said:


> I'm not yet schooled in SSB 101 yet, but I read a brochure last year from a company in Washington State that builds there own radios in this country. Can't remember the name, but according to a ham store owner in Burbank, they were top quality units, with the associated prices reflecting that. Might be worth a search on a Ham B/Board to find the company....


Was that Sea Radio. I use to have a Sea 222 and it was a good radio. A bit bulky, but it worked OK. I considered their radios, but liked the design of the IC-M802 better. I had work done at SEA on my 222 also. It is a small shop, but technically very good.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

If you get an 802 be sure to get Marti Brown's Icom 802 Manual for IdiYachts


----------



## SunnysideSailing (Feb 4, 2011)

*ICOM IC - M802 Maunual*



sck5 said:


> If you get an 802 be sure to get Marti Brown's Icom 802 Manual for IdiYachts


Actually I have had my IC-M802 for 5+ years now and it is a great radio. The manual is very poor. As a result I have been helping/training other cruisers in every port as to how to operate the 802, 710, and even the minimal capable 700Pro.

Since I had good background in writing procedures, Cruising, Marine radios, and have been working with communications equipment since 1966 I re-wrote the manual. (General Class FCC License and a Ham Extra)

My manual, "Icom IC - M802 Made Simple for Cruisers" will be available at Amazon toward the end of the month.

It is easy as an Electrical Engineer to assume a lot of knowledge by the user. I taught electronics for a couple of years. My students beat me into submission as to how to and not to write procedures for non engineers.

My goal for the manual was to not skip over steps and provide a manual simple enough that even my wife could follow. (She is confused by cell phone operation.) I have one more walk through the procedures and it will be finalized.

One of the other cruisers here in La Paz (One of the cruisers that has helped me test DSC functions) tells me he has a copy of the manual you referenced and he is not impressed. He will be helping me with the final review of mine, so I hope he will like my manual.

Terry


----------



## SunnysideSailing (Feb 4, 2011)

TomKeffer said:


> Bill Trayfors posted a very interesting article on the SSCA bulletin board about cheaper Ham alternatives, although most of these will not have DSC capability and automatic tuning. Nor, of course, will they support the SSB marine bands. See SSCA Discussion Board :: View topic - SERIOUS HAM SSB SETUP ON THE CHEAP
> 
> I see right now there's an ICOM IC-718 for sale on eBay. Present price is $335. See eBay: ICOM IC - 718 HF All Band Transceiver Ham Radio (item 120137098813 end time Jul-05-07 17:37:50 PDT).


Bill,
I have had to help a lot of cruisers that bought Ham radios instead of Marine radios with Ham capability. From my experience, if a cruiser is a good technically skilled Ham it works OK, not great but OK. If they just memorized the test and got a general class license, they may have trouble with even a marine radio, but the Ham radio will end up sitting off.

For most cruisers starting out, they need something they can use without to many buttons. I do like the IC-M802, even though it is more powerful than a new cruiser needs. If they start going to DSC Watch after nets and leave the radio on, it would could really promote the use of HF SSB in the community.

Regards
Terry


----------



## SunnysideSailing (Feb 4, 2011)

[EDIT: Please, no commercial advertising in the forums.]


----------

